# Payless Cosmetics



## 2browneyes (Oct 11, 2010)

Swatches of the new l/g from Unforgettable Moments found in select Payless Stores.







 top to bottom: plum sparkle, deep berry, blushing peony, pink orchid





top to bottom:  desire, paradise, spice, whisper






  top to bottom:  ruby, rose amber, red silk, blossom


----------

